# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Φοβισμένο ή...?

## dvlaxos21

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γεια σας και πάλι. Ο Προκόπης (Lovebird) έχει πλέον συμπληρώσει 1 μήνα και 10 μέρες μαζί μου. Δυστυχώς ακόμη δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον κάνω να νιώσει άνετα. Με φοβάται πολύ, δε τρώει από το χέρι μου και μόλις πλησιάζω το κλουβί πάει και κρύβεται επάνω στη γωνία του. Ακόμη και όταν πάω να βάλω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί μέσα για να του αλλάξω την τροφή αυτός πετά σα τρελός και κράζει. Κατά τα άλλα τρώει κανονικά δυστυχώς μόνο σπόρους. Φρούτα και λαχανικά ούτε να τα δεί.. Δε τον έχω ενοχλήσει και τήρησα την  καραντίνα. Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω ώστε να πάψει να φοβάται και να αρχίσει να νιώθει άνετα. Θέλω να είναι ευτυχισμένος και να περνά μια καλή ζωή. Όποιες συμβουλές καλοδεχούμενες.  :Happy:

----------


## douriakos

Τι ηλικια εχει?

----------


## dvlaxos21

Δυστυχώς δεν εχει κάποιο δαχτυλίδι ώστε να ξέρω. Μένω στ αλόγια του Petshop ότι είναι 8 μηνών.... :sad:

----------


## douriakos

Ολοι το ιδιο λενε! Αν ειναι μεγαλο ηλικιακα θα του παρει πολυ καιρο να σε συνηθισει!

----------


## dvlaxos21

Κατάλαβα... :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

> Δυστυχώς δεν εχει κάποιο δαχτυλίδι ώστε να ξέρω. Μένω στ αλόγια του Petshop ότι είναι 8 μηνών....


Δημητρη βγαλε το μια φωτογραφια, να το δουμε, εαν ειναι 8 μηνων θα ειναι επανω στην πρωτη του πτεροροια. 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## dvlaxos21

Παιδιά αυτός είναι ο φοβισμένος, Προκόπης, μάλλον τον ξύπνησα....

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη βγαλε και μια που να φαινονται και τα ποδαρακια του.

----------


## dvlaxos21

Λέω να μην το ενοχλήσω άλλο, αν και νομίζω φαίνονται εδώ!! Δαχτυλίδι δεν έχει πάντως. Καμιά σκέψη? Φαίνεται υγιής? Θα βγάλω καί αύριο μία τα πόδια του

----------


## lagreco69

Μου φαινεται μεγαλυτερο! δεν φαινονται καθαρα τα ποδια του, αυριο με το καλο! δεν εννοουσα τωρα. 




> Φαίνεται υγιής?


Το φτερωμα του ειναι πληρες και πολυ φωτεινο, τα ματια του ειναι καθαρα και ζωηρα, το ραμφος του ειναι επισης τελειο. φαινεται να ειναι πολυ καλη υγεια εξωτερικα.

----------


## dvlaxos21

ΝΑ και τα πόδια του..

----------


## Ρία

Αν κρίνω απο τα άλλα είδη πτηνών (απο lovebird δεν εχω ιδέα) δεν μου φαίνεται για 8 μηνών αλλιώς τα ποδαράκια του θα έπρεπε να είναι ρόζ ή λίγο πιο σκουρα ε;;

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη εχει περασει πληρως την πρωτη του πτεροροια εδω και καιρο. ειναι τουλαχιστον ενος ετους. 

Οπως σου εγραψα και εχτες, εμφανισιακα φαινεται πολυ καλα στην υγεια του. στα ποδαρακια του τι κοκκινα σημαδακια ειναι αυτα? 




> Αν κρίνω απο τα άλλα είδη πτηνών (απο lovebird δεν εχω  ιδέα) δεν μου φαίνεται για 8 μηνών αλλιώς τα ποδαράκια του θα έπρεπε να  είναι ρόζ ή λίγο πιο σκουρα ε;;


Δεν εχει να κανει Ρια. κοιταξε τα ποδαρακια του μικρου μου, εδω ειναι μαυρα και ειναι σχεδον δυο εβδομαδων.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, το μικρο σου ειναι κουκλακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.  :Happy0045: 

λαγκρεκο, πως καταλαβαινεις εαν εχει περασει την πρωτη του πτερορροια ή οχι?

----------


## lagreco69

Εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το πρωτο τους φτερωμα απο την τελικη τους μεταλλαξη.. μετα την πρωτη τους πτερορροια. 

Εδω για παραδειγμα ειναι νεοσσοι fischeri, ιδια μεταλλαξη με το fischeri του Δημητρη. μεχρι τους πρωτους 5-6 μηνες θα εχουν αυτα τα χρωματα, στους 8 μηνες + θα εχουν παρει την τελικη τους μορφη, σαν αυτη που εχει τωρα το παραπανω  ενηλικο fischeri.

----------


## sWeetAnGel

πολυ ομορφο να σου ζησει να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## dvlaxos21

Δεν έχει κάποια σημάδια, απλά είναι λόγω του φακού από το κινητό. Τα ξανακοίταξα και από κοντά. Λοιπόν είναι  1+ ο Προκόπης, αλλά δε τον βλέπω να χει διάθεση να κοινωνικοποιείται. Μάλλον κακώς του έβγαλα τον καθρέφτη-κούνια. Τουλάχιστον να έχει το είδωλό του παρέα... γτ πραγματικά δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, ποσες ωρες του αφιερωνεις καθημερινα? Επισης, φτιαξε του παιχνιδακια να απασχολειται και να περναει την ωρα του. Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους

----------


## lagreco69

Το εχεις παρα πολυ λιγο καιρο! για να περιμενεις να επικοινωνησει μαζι σου. στο πρωτο σου post ανεφερες οτι τον εχεις ενα μηνα και 10 ημερες εαν θυμαμαι καλα. ενα τοσο συντομο διαστημα, ειναι το λιγοτερο που χρειαζεται ενας παπαγαλος για να καταλαβει που ηταν πριν και που ειναι τωρα. 

Σε αυτην την φαση, σε τοσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα. δεν μπορει να ασχοληθει και να επικοινωνησει μαζι σου, γιατι πρεπει πρωτα να δει που βρισκεται, θελει να μαθει το νεο του περιβαλλον και εαν τελικα του αρεσει αυτο. 

Σχετικα με τον καθρεφτη, ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ανουσια παιχνιδια για παπαγαλους. ειναι ενα αντικειμενο που στρεσαρει τους παπαγαλους! για εμενα καλυτερα να μην τον ξαναβαλεις στο κλουβι του. 

Γιατι..

Οταν θα εχει νευρα ο παπαγαλος σου και κοιταει τον καθρεπτη, τοτε θα νευριαζει ακομα περισσοτερο που θα βλεπει επισης εναν νευριασμενο παπαγαλο του ιδιου φυλου με αυτον να τον κοιταει περιεργα. 

Οταν εχει ορμες ο παπαγαλος σου και κοιταζει τον καθρεπτη, θα νευριαζει που θα βλεπει επισης εναν παπαγαλο με ορμες του ιδιου φυλου να τον κοιταει καπως. 

Δεν ειναι παιχνιδι ο καθρεπτης, ο καθρεπτης ειναι μια ανουσια κατασκευη για να φερνει χρημα στον κατασκευαστη του, ο οποιος δεν εχει ιδεα απο πτηνα και ιδιαιτερα απο παπαγαλους.

----------


## vasilakis13

πολυ ωραια το lovebird σου,να το χαιρεσαι!!!

αφιερωσε χρονο μαζι του παντως,παρτο διπλα σου οταν καθεσαι στον υπολογιστη η βλεπεις τηλεοραση και σιγα σιγα θα σε συνηθισει.
εμενα το πρωτο μου κοκατιλ εκανε γυρω στους 2 μηνες για να εξημερωθει τελειως,να καθεται δηλαδη και πανω στο χερι μου χωρις να φευγει.

δοκιμασε να του δινεις φαγητο απο τα καγκελα,το αγαπημενο του η ακομα και σπορους αν δεν τρωει κατι αλλο.εμενα τρελενοταν για τα πολυχρωμα πραγματακια στην τροφη των budgies. μια καλη λυση ειναι τα στικ απο κεχρι,τρελαινονται συνηθως. αν αρχισει και τρωει δοκιμασε να του το δειχνεις λιγο πιο μακρια και να βαζεις το δαχτυλο σου απο τα καγκελα σαν πατηθρα! εμενα ετσι αρχισε να ανεβαινει σιγα σιγα! μπορεις επισης να δοκιμασεις να τον χαιδεψεις πλησιαζοντας τον αργα αργα,εμενα στην αρχη δεν με εμπιστευοταν να τον χαιδεψω αλλα τωρα το ζηταει μονος του!!!

----------


## dvlaxos21

Παιδία χαίρετε,

Επιστρέφω ύστερα από καιρό. Δυστυχώς ο Προκόπης παραμένει φοβισμένος. Παρόλο που κάθομαι αρκετές ώρες μαζί του, του έχω αγοράσει αρκετά παιχνίδια κ.λ.π και προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να του δώσω κάτι από τα κάγκελα, αυτός εκεί, ακόμα φοβισμένος και τρομαγμένος. Τόσο πολύ που ακόμη και όταν πλησιάζω να αλλάξω το νερό αυτός πετά σαν τρελός σε σημείο που φοβάμαι μη χτυπήσει μέσα στο κλουβί καθώς πεταρίζει τρομαγμένα και χτυπά πέραδώθε. Πραγματικά έχω απογοητευτεί, δε ξέρω τι να κάνω...

----------


## vasilakis13

μπορει απλα να θελει πιο πολυ χρονο, βεβαια το εχεις ηδη περισσοτερο απο 1 μιση μηνα και πιστευω οτι εστω και μια μικρη προοδο θα επρεπε να την ειχες δει, δεν θα επρεπε δηλαδη να τρομαζει τοσο πολυ οταν τον πλησιαζεις!
μην απογοητευεσαι,σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα εξημερωθει,μπορει να σου εδωσε γερικο πουλι ο πετσοπας και γι αυτο να σου παιρνει τοσο καιρο.

το καλυτερο μεσο ειναι η τροφη. πρωτα βαλτου το κεχρι μεσα στο κλουβι για να το δοκιμασει και την επομενη θα του το δωσεις απο τα καγκελα με το χερι σου μακρια,η ακομα σφινωσε το στα καγκελα αν φοβαται πολυ οταν εισαι εκει.

Αυτα που εχεις προσπαθησει να του δωσεις στα καγκελα τα εχει ξαναδοκιμασει? τι του δινεις?

Βεβαια πρεπει να ηρεμησει πρωτα οταν τον πλησιαζεις. Τον εχεις σε σημειο που να περνας πολλες ωρες ωστε να σε συνηθισει?

----------


## dvlaxos21

Ι καλα


> μπορει απλα να θελει πιο πολυ χρονο, βεβαια το εχεις ηδη περισσοτερο απο 1 μιση μηνα και πιστευω οτι εστω και μια μικρη προοδο θα επρεπε να την ειχες δει, δεν θα επρεπε δηλαδη να τρομαζει τοσο πολυ οταν τον πλησιαζεις!
> μην απογοητευεσαι,σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα εξημερωθει,μπορει να σου εδωσε γερικο πουλι ο πετσοπας και γι αυτο να σου παιρνει τοσο καιρο.
> 
> το καλυτερο μεσο ειναι η τροφη. πρωτα βαλτου το κεχρι μεσα στο κλουβι για να το δοκιμασει και την επομενη θα του το δωσεις απο τα καγκελα με το χερι σου μακρια,η ακομα σφινωσε το στα καγκελα αν φοβαται πολυ οταν εισαι εκει.
> 
> Αυτα που εχεις προσπαθησει να του δωσεις στα καγκελα τα εχει ξαναδοκιμασει? τι του δινεις?
> 
> Βεβαια πρεπει να ηρεμησει πρωτα οταν τον πλησιαζεις. Τον εχεις σε σημειο που να περνας πολλες ωρες ωστε να σε συνηθισει?


Ειναι στο δωματιο μου οπου και περναω τις περισσοτερες ωρες μου. Εχω προσπαθησει να του δωσω φρουτα και λαχανικα αλλα ματαια... Κεχρι του εχω μεσα στο κλουβι. Τωρα ειδικα που σου γραφω εχει ενα δεκαλεπτο και ολο τρωει. Απο φαι τουλαχιστον παει  καλα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μπορει να σου εδωσε γερικο πουλι ο πετσοπας και γι αυτο να σου παιρνει τοσο καιρο.


Ειτε ειναι 2 μηνων, ειτε 2 χρονων, ειτε 12, ανετα θα εξημερωθει αρκει να προσπαθησεις και να σε εμπιστευτει το πουλι.

Εχω μια 9χρονη lovebirdινα που την πηρα απο pet shop 8 χρονων και τρωει απο το χερι μου. δεν βγαινει για πτησεις επειδη εχει προβληματα και επειδη η ιδια φοβαται να βγει αλλα οταν την πλησιαζω, και βαζω χερι στο κλουβι δεν κοπανιεται.

Δημητρη, ποσες ωρες ασχολεισαι μαζι του καθημερινα (οχι ποσες ωρες σε βλεπει, αλλα ποσες ωρες του μιλας, του τραγουδας, και προσπαθεις να του δινεις λιχουδιες)?

----------


## stephan

Αν ασχολείσαι πολυ μαζι ου (οχι απλα να σε βλεπει οπως προειπε και ο νικος) αλλα παρ ολα αυτα συνεχίζει να φοβαται εγω το μονο που μπορω να υποθέσω ειναι οτι ειχει μια ιδιαιτερα ασχημη εμπειρία απο τους ανθρωπους (πχ εκπαιδευση δια της βιας, κακοποιηση κτλ) γι' αυτο τωρα που τον πηρες εσυ αντιδραει ετσι.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ρε παιδιά μην ξεχνάτε κιόλας ότι τα λοβ μπερτς,δεν είναι και από τα πιο εύκολα πουλιά για εξημέρωση,μην κρίνουμε από το μικρό τους μέγεθος.
Μπορεί και να μην εξημερωθεί ποτε ο Προκόπης.

----------


## xristina_konta

Δημητρη μην στεναχωριεσαι ο μικρος Προκοπης θα εξημερωθει σιγα σιγα!Μην βιαζεσαι,ειναι λιγος ο χρονος που τον εχεις για να δεις αποτελεσμα.Εμεις στους 5 -6 μηνες κατορθωσαμε και ερχεται η θηλυκια που ειναι πιο δυσκολη και παιρνει απο το χερι μας ηλιοσπορο που ειναι η αγαπημενη της λιχουδια!Εχε υπομονη και θα δεις σιγουρα αποτελεσμα.

----------


## vasilakis13

δοκιμασε να το δελεασεις με το κεχρι αφου ξερεις οτι του αρεσει,μην το αφηνεις μεσα πλεον ειναι πολυ παχυντικο,σφυνωσε το πρωτα στα καγκελα και αστο να το φαει απο κει αυριο το πρωι για λιγο. Αν αρχισει και τρωει μην το αφησεις πανω απο 5 λεπτα,βγαλτο και δοκιμασε το απογευμα να του το δωσεις κρατωντας το εσυ.

Οπως ειπε κι ο Νικος ομως πες μας ποση ουσιαστικη ωρα περνας μαζι του.

εκτος απο το να προσπαθεις να του δωσεις τροφη μπορεις να καθεσαι λιγη ωρα διπλα του και να του μιλας ηρεμα για να σε συνηθισει.

----------


## dvlaxos21

Περνάω περίπου 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα μαζί του, όταν επιστρέφω από τη δουλεια. Έχω πάψει να του δίνω λιχουδιές μιας και δε τρώει τπτ από το χέρι μου, αλλα του μιλάω συνεχώς και περνάω συνέχεια από μπροστά του. Είναι στο δωμάτιό μου οπότε με βλέπει και πριν αλλά και μεττά τον ύπνο. Όταν σερφάρω είμαι δίπλα του ακόμη και όταν κοιτάω TV.....

----------


## vasilakis13

πρεπει να προσπαθεις συνεχεια να του δινεις λιχουδιες,το οτι του μιλας και ασχολεισαι μαζι του 2 ωρες την ημερα ειναι καλο. προσπαθησε για κανα 20λεπτο καθε μερα να του σωσεις λιχουδιες και κυριως κεχρι που το εχει δοκιμασει. Βεβαια μπορει να συμβαινει κι αυτο που λεει ο στεφανος και δεν ξερω αν θα δεις αποτελεσματα τοτε...

----------


## stephan

> Βεβαια μπορει να συμβαινει κι αυτο που λεει ο στεφανος και δεν ξερω αν θα δεις αποτελεσματα τοτε...


Πάντα μπορουν να υπάρξουν αποτελέσματα απλα σε αυτη την περίπτωση θα χρειαστεί περισσότερη προσπάθεια  :winky:

----------


## dvlaxos21

Παιδιά γειά χαρά σας ξανά. Δε ξέρω πια τι άλλο να κάνω με το Προκόπη. Ακόμα φοβάται. Τον έχω συνέχεια μαζί μου. Δε τον πειράζω, τον αφήνω ησυχο, αλληλεπιδρώ του βάζω φρούτα αλλά εντέλει μάλλον δε με γουστάρει!!  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

νομιζω απλα σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια αρνητικα.. και επηρεαζεται ο Προκοπης. τα lovebirds δεν ειναι ευκολα στα νεα φαγητα και ειδικα στα φρουτα. εχω 4 lovebirds και μονο το ενα ψιλοτσιμπαει τα φρουτακια. τα αλλα ουτε που τα βλεπουν.

----------


## dvlaxos21

Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω λοιπόν, δε φέρομαι νευρικά απέναντί του, δε τον παραμελώ, ασχολούμαι μαζί του αλλά όταν βλέπω πως τσιρίζει και φοβάται τον αφήνω να ηρεμήσει, μα τι κάνω λάθος πια?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τιποτα δεν κανεις λαθος νομιζω.. απλα θελει υπομονη. ειναι δυσκολα πουλια. μη περιμενεις αποτελεσματα απο αυριο!

----------


## dvlaxos21

Δυστυώς μετά από τρεις μήνες, δε τρώει από το χέρι μου, φοβάται. Το πήρα απόφαση πως δε θα πρέπει να τον ενοχλώ πια...τι να κάνουμε ...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δηλαδη αμα κρατας πχ ενα τζαμπι κεχρι δεν πλησιαζει προς το μερος του κλουβιου που το κρατας ? Μην περιμενεις ευκολα να ερθει στη χουφτα για να φαει ειναι δυσκολακι και εγω που το πετυχα με το Βρασιδα πεταω(γτ στα αλλα 2 κοκατιλ π ειχα το ενα ισα ισα ερχοταν στο δαχτυλο ο αρσενικος και το θυληκο ουτε καν που πλησιαζε, ερχοταν μονο για να φαει κεχρι οχι απο τη χουφτα αλλα απο τα δαχτυλα και τα μακρινα κομματια).

----------


## Sandra

Γενικά τα παπαγαλάκια πιστεύω ότι έχουν τον δικό τους χαρακτήρα κάποια είναι ποιο ήρεμα κάποια θέλουν παραπάνω χρόνο για να ανοιχτουν. Συμφωνώ με τον @Νίκο Λ μπορεί να είσαι στρεσαρισμένος και ο Προκόπης το βιώνει αυτό. Το έχω πάθει και εγώ αυτό έπρεπε να αλλάξω τροφή νερό και την εφημερίδα στον ΤΖόκερ ήμουν αγχωμένη γτ είχα και άλλες δουλειές να κάνω και το πουλί ήταν εξαγριωμένο χτυπιόταν στα κάγκελα στην κυριολεξία και έβλεπα ότι δεν πάει άλλο αυτό ξέχασα τα πάντα άρχισα να του μιλάω σιγά σιγά και χαλαρά και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κάθησει ακίνητο και να με κοιτάει χωρίς να φοβάται χωρίς τίποτα τον έκανα φοφούδι και συνέχιζε να με κοιτάει!!! Βέβαια δεν έχω πειραματιστεί να του δώσω σποράκια από τηνν χούφτα μου αλλά το αγόρι μου που προσπάθησε έφαγε 3 δαγκώματα και έστρωσε απλά είναι νωρίς!!

----------


## dvlaxos21

Πηγαίνω κοντά του και του μιλάω αργά, προσπαθώ να του βάλω λαχανικά να του δώσω κεχρί να του δώσω ηλιόσπορο εκτός κλουβιού αυτός τπτ. Ειλικρινά δε ξέρω τι εμπειρία μπορεί να είχε στο petshop, αλλά ρε γαμώτο απλά δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω πια. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ και προσπαθώ. Εκεί αυτός φοβισμένος. Όποτε πάω να αλλάξω τροφή χτυπιέται σα τρελός. Μόλις πλησιάζω στριφογυρίζει στο κλουβί τσιρίζοντας και όταν φεύγω επιστρέφει στην κούνια του. Όλο εκεί κάθεται στα ψηλά. Του έχω βάλει σκαλίτσα πατήθρες...αυτός τπτ μένει μόνο επάνω και μόνο για να φάει μετακινείται. Απλά μου μοιάζει περίεργο...μακάρι να ήξερα τι άλλο να κάνω, ίσως εγώ δεν είμαι πια και τόσο καλός άνθρωπος και το αντιλαμβάνεται και ο Προκόπης!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Eγώ θα σου πω για τον Ξέρξη μου, που δεν έχει και τον πιο εύκολο χαρακτήρα.

Είναι  5 χρονών(τριών μου είπαν αρχικά) όταν μου τον έδωσαν αρχές του χρόνου  ήταν αγρίμι, φοβόταν όταν έβαζα τροφή σε σημείο να βάζω σπόρια με χωνί  ανάμεσα από τα κάγκελα. 

Τώρα πλέον έχω την ταίστρα στο χέρι μου  στην πορτουλα και έρχεται μόνος του για να φαει σπόρια μόλις δεί στην  συσκευασία και σιγά σιγά τον βγάζω λίγο και έξω βέβαία δεν θέλει να τον  πίασω σε καμία περίπτωση. Eπίσης με ψάχνει αν δεν με βλέπει και είμαι σε άλλο δωμάτιο χαλάει τον κόσμο και έχω χιλιοπεί ότι τον μεταφέρουμε το βράδυ για να κοιμόμαστε και ξυπνάμε μαζί. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη εξάρτηση το μωρό μου.

Αυτό πήρε πολύ χρόνο να γίνει και με  πολύ μπλά μπλά μέχρι να με εμπιστευτεί. Μίλα του γλυκά, στην περίπτωση  του κοκατίλ μου έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------

